# Javelin Bass boats



## Danny1991 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking to buy a new used boat. Saw a 1997 17' Javelin today with a 175 Johnson on it, looked to be in good shape. I dont know anything about Javelins though, any opinions? The guy's asking $5,500


----------



## kbswear (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never owned one so i cant give a first hand opinion. I had my 17' stratos w/ a 115 johnson for sale for about the same price though so it might be a good deal. I had to stop fishing for almost a month to advertise mine...........i didnt get interest on the boat till i started fishing again and by then it was too late. I'm gonna put it back up soon though.

Good Luck


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had two.  A 1994 17' I think the model was 363 single console with a Johnson 120 on it.  Loved the boat, never had an issue.
As I got heavy into tourney fishing when I lived on Clarks Hill, I needed bigger & more speed.  Traded it on a 1999 389 dual console with an Evinrude 175 Ficht.
I just sold it to a buddy about two years ago as family health issues prohibited me from using the boat for 14 months and I got tired of it just sitting.
Good boats, not up there with Ranger or Triton, but the price isn't either.

The 363:








The 379:


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe they have the same hull as a Stratos. OMC owned both companies prior to bankruptcy. Stratos' had more bells and whistles, Jav's were no nonsense. Built in Murfeesburo Tenn. along with Hydrosports.     They don't make them anymore. Check here for more info on it. 

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?id=45


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Danny1991 said:


> Looking to buy a new used boat. Saw a 1997 17' Javelin today with a 175 Johnson on it, looked to be in good shape. I dont know anything about Javelins though, any opinions? The guy's asking $5,500


Thats alot of motor for a 17' boat, I bet it will jump on plane.


----------



## CardsFan (Oct 5, 2009)

sinclair1 said:


> Thats alot of motor for a 17' boat, I bet it will jump on plane.



That's exactly what I thought when I read this.    I have a 17' Triton with a 115 Evinrude in the garage but I think it's only rated for max 130HP.     With a 175 on a 17' boat, it must run like an Allison!


----------



## kbswear (Oct 5, 2009)

sinclair1 said:


> Thats alot of motor for a 17' boat, I bet it will jump on plane.



Yea, i think so too. My 17' ft Stratos is only rated for a 140 hp. ONly thing i can figure is maybe its a fish/ski and they have higher ratings because of the weight??? But IDK>


----------



## pbradley (Oct 5, 2009)

Javelin is a decent boat.

17' is going to put you in a world of hurt in big water / rough weather conditions if you're not really careful.


----------



## CardsFan (Oct 5, 2009)

pbradley said:


> Javelin is a decent boat.
> 
> 17' is going to put you in a world of hurt in big water / rough weather conditions if you're not really careful.



True.    I remember fishing by myself on West Point one day in the TR-17, a major cold front blew through, and the winds were howling kicking up some huge waves on the main lake.   I was _very _concerned heading back to the ramp.   I felt like the weight of the world had been lifted off my shoulders when I pulled the boat from the ramp.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a Stratos, both boats have the same hull and ride great.  Javelin is a good boat without the bells, like someone else mentioned.

$5500 seems a little high, but not a bad starting point.  What year is the motor?  I agree that the boat is not rated for a 175.  My 18'10" has a 175 Faststrike on it.  You may have a hard time getting insurance on it, if you ever wanted to?


----------



## fburris (Oct 5, 2009)

It will work great for you in most all conditions...I have a 17 Startos and the Javelin is basically the same hull...I have had mine since 2000...I will take my boat anywhere a 19 footer will go with no issues....Of course I don't like to be in rough water, even in a 200 foot houseboat...Common sense will lead you...


----------



## massafibassa (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a  2000 18ft F/S Javeline with a 150 Johnson . Bought it new still use it every other weekend . I have even used it in the intercostal waterways in some rough conditions . NO complaint here . Once again its a downgraded Stratos.


----------



## mctech (Oct 5, 2009)

i have a 98 389 its 19 ft.with a 175 johnson my stepfather had a 379 at 17.5 ft with a 150 rude both are great boats. also at 17' that boat cant be rated for a 175 the 379 is only rated for 150 the 389 is only rated for a 175


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, as I stated above, I had a 363 with a Johnson 120.  If the boat you're looking at is the 363, it's rated for 140 HP max...


----------



## Danny1991 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll ask him what its rated for when I talk to him again. I started wondering the same thing cause our 17' 6" nitro (blown engine) is rated for a 150. But sounds like it may be a pretty good boat.


----------



## JigNchunk (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a '98 Javelin and it was a better boat than the '06 Ranger I traded it in on new. I had over 1000 hours on it and not one thing ever broke. the Javelin was the high end OMC but until 2001 then they made stratos the high end.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 5, 2009)

I almost bought a javelin in '94 from the albany dealer.................super nice boats back then for the coinage,the one I looked at was only 17,900 brand new but it was a sweet lookin boat with a 150.


----------

